# Since I Need DVD Burning ability (and thus a 2nd DVR/DVD-R unit)-is 921 Right for me?



## srizvi1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Hello,

I'm a Dish Network Subscriber and plan to remain one (Need those international channels). I was thinking of getting the DVR 921 at first because within one unit, this machine has the ability to (1) control satellite (2)watch and record in hi-def, and (3) control 2 tuners from one receiver. However, since a dvd recorder isn't a feature of the DVR 921, and the 921 can't easily go to a computer (drats - just bought that Powerbook G4 w/ DVD Burner a week ago too), I'm going to have to get a separate DVD recorder, killing my dreams for an EVERYTHING in one. Most likely, this DVD-R will have its on DVR.

So, since I have to get a DVD recorder anyways, and since I can't record to DVD in hi-def period right now (with anything), I'm wondering if I should just get (1) a non-DVR 921 hi-def Satellite receiver (without dvr) and (2) a DVR/DVD Burner - most prob the Toshiba X-32.

It seems redundant to have two DVRs on top of each other. but I just wanted some opinions before I turn my back on this unit.

thanks,
srizvi1


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I would stick with the 921 and get just a DVD recorder with no hard drive. I am assuming you have a widescreen TV??? With a 921 you can record HD, then dowrez it to 480i but..... leave it in widescreen. You will end up with a very very nice copy of your program that is as good as any commercially available DVD and it will be widescreen. If you go without the 921 and get an 811 you will have to rely on the 811 to control your DVD recorder. To say that this is even buggier than the 921 is to put it mildly!! 

With the 921 you can timeshift your programs easily watch them in HD and then dump them to DVD when your HD fills up. A good DVD recorder can be had for anywhere from $150 to $299 these days.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Forgot to say Welcome to DBSTalk.com! :welcome_s


----------



## rcbridge (Oct 31, 2002)

Do you want the ability to record High Def if so go for the 921, if you only want to record non High Def get the 811 and purchase a separate DVD recorder.
Or you can always play the waiting game, some type of HD DVD is supposed to be here (any day now).


----------



## srizvi1 (Feb 2, 2005)

thanks for the advice guys. (and thanks for the welcome IBGlowing).

No, I don't have a widescreen TV yet, but I have a 40" Sony Wega XBR which is HD ready and should hold me over for a little while longer. I'm yet to attach a receiver and see HD on it so I'm sure my leap into HD on this will still be a big deal. On my to buy list is a widescreen TV - pref 50", pref a few inches thin (interested in a panasonic, but confused between what the difference is between their $9,000 Onyx TH-50XVS30U and their commercial $3,700 TH-50PHD7UY).

Anyways, I think I'd like to be able to Digi-record in hi-def so I can watch a show I missed in all its glory. Then, if it's worth holding onto, I'll send it to a separate DVD recorder and just deal with recording it in non-hi def. That being said, it seems the option of 2 units - (1) DVR-921 and (2) a non-DVR-capable DVD Burner unit is the way to go. It sucks that I need to get this separate standalone DVD burner though - I was so excited when I bought my Powerbook G4 w/ DVD burner because I thought I'd be able to make DVDs by importing shows into here. Stupid non working firewire port on the 921. 

About the 921 - Is editing the recorded content before it's sent to the DVD burner easy? Somebody was saying how in the Toshiba it's simple (they label commercials as odd chapters - and the show as even, and then only send the evens). 

RCbridge - you mention playing the waiting game for a HD DVD burner. Are you suggesting to wait on JUST a DVD burner that burns DVDs in HD? or to wait on a DVR-921 replacement of some sorts? If you're referring to strictly a DVD burner that burns in HD, then that means I should buy the 921 now, and just wait on purchasing the DVD burner in anticipation of a DVD burner that burns in HD, right? Will the 921 be capable of sending HD video like that?


----------



## rcbridge (Oct 31, 2002)

The Hi Def DVD recorders have been talked about and some vendors have prototypes.
If you don't know the history there are two camps with different approaches.
Which will survive (or both) we won't know! I was being a little sarcastic about the waiting game it could happen later this year or maybe next. Since the prices of DVD recorders without hard drives are dropping you may want to get one and see how the Hi-Def DVD plays out then replace it in the future!
If your needs are to record from TV and play them elsewhere your only choice is a separate DVD burner, if you only want to watch in that room a hard drive (921) will work, the choice is up to you, whatever fits your needs!!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The 921 can't edit anything in a recording.


----------



## srizvi1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Dangit... I really wanted to be able to control the content that's passed on to the DVD recorder. Actually, if I ended up getting the Toshiba recorder with the DVD and DVR - after I send this file to the toshiba, I could just edit it there before burning onto DVD right? Would there be any quality lost in this middleman process?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Does your G4 have video input? Seems like that, even if you had to add a video capture device, might be cheaper than adding another stand-alone burner.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

If you have a digital camcorder, you should be able to 'cheat' and use it as a pass thru device... SD analog out of 921 to camcorder and firewire out from camcorder to G4.

Digital camcorders also seem to fail to detect macrovision - just a little something I discovered along the way.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Maybe what you need is a DVD burner with a hard drive. That way you can edit before burning. As Mark said you cannot edit on the 921.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I have a 17" G4 Ti Book. I used to use it to import shows from the 921 at first. You need either an external capture device to digitize the video or you can use a camcorder as long as its one of the Digital Mini DV models (I used my camcorder). I used iMovie to import the files, edit out commercials add menus and chapters etc. It works great but it was VERY TIME CONSUMING! After a year of doing this I needed/wanted something easier and faster so I purchased a standalone DVD recorder (Philips 615). This option is so much faster and less of a pain. The beauty is in the 921 DVR functionality. You use the 921 along with the pause button on the DVD recorder to edit out commercials if they are in your show. The DVD burner will automatically add in chapters every 5 minutes. 

You will also get a simple single menu screen and you can name your disc. Thats about it though, no fancy menus etc. So, if you don't plan on storing many things to DVD and want really nice menus etc, use the laptop/camcorder option. If you have a couple of hours a week of shows you will end up dumping to DVD like I do, you will get tired fast and want to opt real soon for a quicker on the fly solution. You can still edit out the commercials like I described however.

Either way is fun and you will get amazing quality as long as you don't go over 2 hours on a single DVD.


----------



## srizvi1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks a lot guys - I'll pretty much do a combination of all your suggestions. 

For normal DVD burning, as per MichaelP's advice, I'll use a standalone DVD burner w/ DVR for any editing (again, I won't be dealing with quality loss in this middle-man step of using the DVD burner's DVR for editing before I burn, right?). 

For anything I want a special menu for, or if the final destination is the computer, I'll use my Powerbook with a DV camcorder as middleman. (thanks IBGlowing and Coribright - double thanks to Coribright for the Macrovision tip). 

I hear where you're coming from Bogabird, but if it gets annoying like MichaelP says, I think having the standalone DVD burner as primary method is the best idea.

Thanks again guys. I think I have all the answers I need and am looking forward to these purchases at the end of the month (as long as nothing else comes out). Hope this answers some other peoples questions too.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Consider a Replay box... I archive from my 921 to it, then if I want to save I can import the program to my pc then convert and edit and burn with tmpg dvd author... works good.


----------



## srizvi1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Guys, thank you for your all your input with my dilemna about a month ago. I come back to you guys with a twist in my Dish Network agenda. I wanted to see if I could find the answer within this thread before I add another subject in the forum.

So here's the thing. Right now, I use Dish Network for international channels only, and keep limited Comcast cable in my house for my American channels needs. But, in my new house (which I move into on Friday), because I need Comcast Internet, Comcast is going to give me internet for $25 a month, and basic cable (MTV and stuff) for $20 more a month for 6 months. The deal's too good to pass up so I'm going with it. 

However, I'll continue to use Dish Network for my international channels. And after 6 months, when cable internet and cable TV start costing an arm and a leg, I'll go with DSL and Dish Network for my American channel needs. 

Now here's my dilemna. Should I (and can I) get a DVR-921 right now? I know I need it in 6 months, but is it wise to get now based on the following:

-I have a 40" Sony Wega that's HD Ready and not being used to it's fullest without an HD receiver. 
-Also, I still have a DVR need for all my American content. 
-Since, international channels don't come in HD, nor is there much I want to record internationally, I really want to use the 921 to record Comcast content and OTA content. 

So, again, should I still get the DVR-921 right now to use as just an HD receiver and a DVR for OTA channels and comcast TV? Actually, is that even possible?

Or am I better off getting a separate HD receiver/DVR combo to use right now, and then the 921 in six months?

Please let me know if this question is confusing in anyway. Reading over it again, I think I made it clearer. Thanks in advance guys.

Shahryar


----------



## srizvi1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Alright guys, I've learned from a nice guy at my work that the 921 doesn't let me control a comcast cable wire, thus, doesn't allow me to record. That being said, I'll just stick to my current, crappy Dish Network receivers and get a 921 in 6 months. Hopefully by then, something else will be out that's even better. Just hope it doens't cost a thousand dollars though.  

So, I guess I have to decide now if I want to....

a) get an HDTV capable comcast decoder and a separate DVR (maybe w/ DVD burning capabilities
b) get an HDTV capable comcast decoder w/ DVR capabilities (and maybe try that run around way to record DVDs on my laptop using a camcorder)
c) just stick with basic cable and get a separate HD receiver for OTA channels (what I really care about) and then a DVR/DVD-R combo
d) stop watching TV and spend more time with my family

Since this is all outside the scope of the 921 forum, I won't ask you guys what to do. But if anyone sends me a private message with some advice, let's just say I won't delete it.


----------

